# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Nuevo método de riego permite ahorrar grandes cantidades de agua

## Bruno Cillóniz

Un agricultor de papa de Florida, EE.UU., quien recientemente ganó un premio por sus métodos de riego sustentables, cree firmemente que todos los agricultores deberían adoptar el sistema para el bien del planeta. 
El vicepresidente de Riverdale Potato Farms, Bryan Jones, recibió en julio uno de los Premios de Liderazgo Agrícola-Ambientales del estado por el sistema de riego por goteo subterráneo que desarrolló con su padre. 
En entrevista con Portalfruticola.com, Jones dijo que primero decidieron experimentar con la ubicación de la cinta [tape] de riego por debajo del suelo con el fin de ahorrar en el costo laboral de mover el equipo cada un año, lo que era necesario en su parte de Florida. 
Hemos experimentado, para empezar. Tuvimos varias hectáreas con las que comenzamos e hicimos un montón de carreras de cinta para nuestras camas, dijo Jones. 
Nuestras camas son de 18.288 metros [60 pies] de ancho y tenemos 16 filas en las que plantamos. Así que tratamos todas las otras filas, hicimos algunas camas que tenían cuatro líneas de cinta, y realmente nos dimos cuenta de que podíamos hacerlo con dos o tres líneas de cinta dependiendo del suelo, comentó. 
Los resultados son notables, aseveró Jones. 
Jones dijo que en su área de Florida, cuando los agricultores utilizaban métodos de riego convencionales, con frecuencia podría demorar dos semanas para que el agua llegara hasta el otro extremo de la zanja donde se bombea, debido al tipo de suelo arenoso. 
Algunas áreas se riegan bastante bien y les podría tomar unos pocos días. Pero nuestra peor tierra de irrigación es casi como el desierto, dijo. 
Jones explicó que una temporada de riego típica dura alrededor de seis a ocho semanas. Usando métodos de riego convencionales habría que bombear el agua continuamente durante ese tiempo. 
Con el sistema de goteo subterráneo, el agua sólo corre unas 8 a 10 horas por semana. 
En promedio de años, y destaco promedio, estamos usando en cualquier lugar entre 300.000 y 400.000 galones de agua por acre para producir un cultivo, dijo Jones. 
Con el nuevo método, todavía estamos tratando de averiguar cuántos cientos de miles, y en mi opinión, millones de galones, vamos a guardar. Y prácticamente no hay escurrimiento de agua, detalló. 
Jones añadió que creía que los productores tenían la responsabilidad de ser buenos comisarios sobre las tierras de las que dependen para su subsistencia. 
Estoy tratando de gritar desde el fondo de mis pulmones, a todos los productores en mi área: Miren, esto es tan notable, es tan rápido, es tan eficaz, que podemos hacer un gran servicio a nuestra tierra, dijo. 
Una ventaja adicional del uso del riego subterráneo es que el agricultor puede decidir exactamente qué cantidad de agua recibe cada área específica de la huerta, de acuerdo a su tipo de suelo. 
Podemos personalizar cada zona, podemos personalizar cada cama, cada terreno. Puedes ser tan exigente como quieras. Pero nos permite cultivar de una forma en que podemos cultivar mejor, comentó Jones. 
En lugar de regar todo el campo, ahora puedo regar por cada cama, y eso hace una gran diferencia, indicó. 
Todo lo que estamos tratando de hacer es poner el agua donde tiene que estar, traer esa tabla de agua y apagarla. No queremos perder agua, agregó. 
Jones también describió cómo fue capaz de aumentar el rendimiento mediante el uso de equipos de bandas recién desarrollados para poner el fertilizante en la parte superior de la cama de cultivos junto con el sistema de goteo subterráneo. 
Ahora puedo controlar mi agua, llevar la tabla de agua de manera uniforme exactamente donde tiene que estar, estoy poniendo el fertilizante exactamente donde tiene que estar, por lo que mi rendimiento ha aumentado, mi escorrentía es cero y todos mis nutrientes permanecen en la tierra, dijo. 
El rendimiento sube porque todo es coherente. Cuando va por la parte exterior de las filas, las otras quedan súper saturadas primero y se necesita mucho tiempo para que el agua llegue al centro de la cama, comentó. 
Así que durante ese tiempo la planta está agobiada. Ahora soy capaz de llevar la cama de arriba y la de abajo de manera uniforme. Así que mis plantas son capaces de crecer mucho más parejas, detalló. 
Una solución para todos 
Jones dijo que prácticamente todos los agricultores de cualquier cultivo sembrado en el suelo se beneficiarían enormemente si adoptan este innovador método de riego. 
Yo creo que hay productores de todo el país que podrían, y deberían, usarlo, dijo. 
Incluso si tienes una maravillosa irrigación, todavía estás regando tu tierra las 24 horas del día los siete días de la semana de la temporada de riego, destacó. 
Jones añadió que el método podría ser particularmente beneficioso para los agricultores de California que se enfrentan a una de las peores sequías en décadas, cuyos suministros de agua subterránea están siendo rápidamente agotados. 
Podríamos ahorrar cientos de millones de galones, sólo en mi pequeña área, dijo. 
Todas las frutas y verduras. Si deseas ponerlo en tus pepinos, lechugas, calabacines, judías, no importa, comentó. 
Por lo tanto, mi opinión es que es el futuro y lo que debe ser el futuro y tiene que estar en el radar de todo el mundo, porque no necesito decirle a nadie lo importante que es el agua, concluyó.  *Fuente: Portal Fruticola » Nuevo método de riego permite ahorrar grandes cantidades de agua*Temas similares: Artículo: Sistema de riego de alta frecuencia permite el ahorro de agua hasta en 50% MONITOREO INALAMBRICO DE LA HUMEDAD DEL SUELO PERMITE UN AHORRO SUSTANCIAL DE AGUA, ENERGIA Y FERTILIZANTES. MONITOREO INALAMBRICO DE LA HUMEDAD DEL SUELO PERMITE UN AHORRO SUSTANCIAL DE AGUA, ENERGIA Y FERTILIZANTES. MONITOREO INALAMBRICO DE LA HUMEDAD DEL SUELO PERMITE UN AHORRO SUSTANCIAL DE AGUA, ENERGIA Y FERTILIZANTES. Artículo: Perú cuenta con proyectos de caña de azúcar con riego tecnificado más grandes del mundo

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Bruno interesante; hace un tiempo me contactaron unos brasileños ofertandome unas mangueras de riego subterraneo que tenía varios poros por donde salia el agua en toda la manguera. Me dijeron que un estadio de Alemania usaba esta tecnología. Realmente toda tecnología y técnica que permita ahorrar agua bienvenida sea. 
Amigos del foro estuve alejado por un tiempo pero he vuelto esta vez con experiencias muy valiosas en cuanto a quinua que puedo aportarles, cualquier consulta gustoso de atenderles.

----------


## GUISERI

Buenas tardes a todos; soy nuevo en el Foro, y ésta es mi primera intervención. 
En Sullana queremos/vamos a sembrar 2,000 m2 de césped ( como prueba ) no es para pastizal, sino para un proyecto urbanístico. 
En una página española (hidrologíasostenible.com) leí que se podía usar agua residual para éste tipo de riego en zonas urbanas, que es mi caso. 
¿Alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia al respecto?, especialmente con el tema del uso del agua residual. 
Les estaría muy reconocido cualquier tipo de alcance, 
Saludos.

----------

